# ICSI being used too often - and unnecessarily



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.bionews.org.uk/page_363168.asp?dinfo=VZLFm6hvB3Unc7UiQGfWBGZN&PPID=363174

/links


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

An interesting read


----------

